# so what did you win at the tca auction?



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

i'm curious, curious george the curious little monkey.... just curious what you wan if you went to the tca auction.

we had tanya,jason,jim,me,sue,nancy,pam,and jon. with few others from other local sites.

I won, 13 small angels for 19 dollars
2 medium angels for $5 dollars.
a bag of vals that had 15-20 vals for $6.00
then another bag of the same vals for $7.00 out biding pam by $1.00 with out know it was the pam from this club. don't worry we slip the cost of the bag, and half the vals.

then I donated a 29g stand from us "donation from dallas ft. worth aquatic plant club" and it went for $15 dollars.. 

then i made 75-100 in equitment that i brought to the auction to be sold..


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

JOEY!? I was there too!!!... I got 12 crystal reds for $19! Good deal! (It was supossed to be 10, + 2 extra in the bag...)


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Who was the seller of the Crystals?

Only thing I can find locally is are these:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> JOEY!? I was there too!!!... I got 12 crystal reds for $19! Good deal! (It was supossed to be 10, + 2 extra in the bag...)


oops, yeah alex was there too, what plants did you when they where real real pretty with the purple.


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Do not know. I forgot... If anyone knows the lady that was in charge of the silent auction, it was hers (she told me).


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> oops, yeah alex was there too, what plants did you when they where real real pretty with the purple.


Limnophila Aromatica $3 for a bag with 7 stems


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> Limnophila Aromatica $3 for a bag with 7 stems


cool, they are pretty are they high light c02 plants... i'm getting a 10lb setup, now just to wire up my work horse 5's.

I think she owns candrtropicals.com in pearland(down by houston)...


----------

